# Green Algae growing on the sand!!!!



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

I noticed last night that I have several bright green spots of Algae growing on my sand. It is not growing on the glass or the plants. It is only growing on the sand. What is this and how should I proced. Im also wondering if it could have something to do with the death of three of my fish???? Thanks in advance for the advice.... Im also looking for a algae ID site... Thanks again!!!


----------



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

siphon it out, no need to let it spread.


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

I did the other night but it is back already and it has spread out some!!! HELP


----------



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

If you didn't leave the dead fish in there too long, they don't contribute to an ammonia or nutrient spike. It could be related to water conditions that may have affected your fish in the first place. 

You need to find out whether it is really cyanobacteria (blue green algae); search the web for photos to compare. That can be treated chemically pretty easy, but you still need to balance your nutrients, CO2, and light.

The other option is green spot, but that is usually more a tank glass type unless light input is VERY high to the substrate.


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think you might be right on when you say blue green algae. I looked it up and read a bit about it and it sounds like what Ive got. How should I attempt to get rid of it??? Could this have killed the three fish that died? I also would like to treat in the least harmful way... What should I do to keep it from comming back??? This is fight number two. I have already KO hair algae. Thanks in advance for the help!!!


----------



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

How often and how large of water changes are you doing? Cyanobacteria generally thrives in poor water (high nutrients & low flow).

It can produce toxins, but it is not likely that it caused your fish kills. I think the water quality may be responsible for both.

Do you test?

You can treat it with antibiotics, but be careful you get one that says it won't affect your biological filter and then do not believe that statement. Make sure you watch for an Ammonia spike and do water changes.

Depending on the answer to the first question, I would start there. You might also direct your flow more on the substrate to see if that helps alleviate the problem.


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

Is there a type of fish that might eat blue green algae???


----------

